# Nursing Back to Health



## mobtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Should I be giving him anything special? (calcium or other supplements) I am just making sure he does not hibernate and am letting him graze during the day with adequate water available. These are older pictures, but still looks about the same, just better hydrated.


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2010)

give us some more info...
is he eating? do you soak him? use baby food or vitamins in the water? You can also use liquid calcium in the water soaks...

I like your Signature... cute!


----------



## moswen (Dec 13, 2010)

if you posted another thread about what's wrong with him i missed it. what is wrong with him? what type of housing are you providing, food, vitamins/minerals suppliments, indoor lighting, indoor temperatures, humidity?


----------



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

Let us know the info. Laura asked about and we can help you a little better. Sounds like you're doing really good if he's getting some natural sunlight, plenty of water, and eating that's a really good start. 

I have to say your signature is one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## mobtech (Dec 13, 2010)

Laura said:


> give us some more info...
> is he eating? do you soak him? use baby food or vitamins in the water? You can also use liquid calcium in the water soaks...
> 
> I like your Signature... cute!



He is eating a little bit. I soak him and have water available 24 hours a day in a water dish, that gets cleaned regularly. I will have to get some liquid calcium or can I just add the powder to the water when soaking?



moswen said:


> if you posted another thread about what's wrong with him i missed it. what is wrong with him? what type of housing are you providing, food, vitamins/minerals suppliments, indoor lighting, indoor temperatures, humidity?



I adopted him from a friend, hows little brother was not taking care of him. He was in an aquarium in the brother's room. I do not know much about it as my friend does not live at home and has little information. I have him in a 3'x5' turtle table on wheels that I roll into the so cal sun. He has a house and sometimes bring him inside on colder night. I have him eating grass clippings and glazing in my yard, as well as lettuce occasionally. No vitamins or suppliments, yet. I will get some updated pictures soon.


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2010)

Make sure when you soak him its warm water and not chilled..
He looks good.. he might just be slower due to time of year. 
but do add some vitamins occasionally and of course he needs some sort of calcium. Grazing certain plants will give him some and if you provide cactus that is a good natural source as well.


----------



## moswen (Dec 13, 2010)

ok! natural sunlight is GOOD! the best thing you can do for a tortoise. he also needs calcium supplement, and a vitamin supplement... i gather this is just the usual case of inadequate care and neglect, so vitamins and calcium supplement are really important here. as well as natural sunlight, which you are giving him! that's good! 

lettuce is really not the best food for your tort. it's not toxic, but it has very little nutrients in it, making your tortoise full, but not healthy. it's like that girl who almost died a few years ago bc she was on an all-celery diet. not good! the greens you need to be feeding him are: your grass clippings (good!), mustard greens, turnip greens, dandelion greens, kale, endive, escarole, lots of grasses and weeds, and you can give him canned pumpkin, butternut squash (i like to take a potato peeler to these, as it's easier for them to eat the thin slices) acorn squash, opuntia cactus and fruits are VERY GOOD for your tortoise! hibiscus leaves, mulberry leaves, grape leaves, bananna tree leaves, and more! there are lots of edible plant lists that are available here in the forum, you should obtain one. 

liquid calcium is available to you at the vet's office, you should probably take him in anywyas since little is known about the guy. getting a fecal is pretty important, as he may have been stressed without adequate care and parasites may have had a chance to run amuck in him.

good job so far! keep researching and asking questions!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

He will need to be nice and warm in order to metabolize his food. I usually warm up Daisy Lou about 45 minutes before I feed her and she is an eating machine. She is not hibernating either. If you don't want him to hibernate you will need to keep him nice warm otherwise he will think he needs to hibernate. She gets sunshine 1-2 hours everyday and I turn off her light in the evening, my house is about 68ish at night. I also soak her everyday, but that is because she is passing large urate stones right now, from previous neglect as well. 

Keep asking questions, we are here to help!!!  Mary Anne


----------

